# 2008 G8 GT 19s



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

Will these wheels fit the bolt pattern on my 2006? Clearance issues? My Friend just bought an 08 G8 GT with the 19s and he doesnt want them. I figured they are aussie born so maybe they would look cool on my 06 Goat.
Thanks Eric


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

SPICERED2006 said:


> Will these wheels fit the bolt pattern on my 2006? Clearance issues? My Friend just bought an 08 G8 GT with the 19s and he doesnt want them. *I figured they are aussie born so maybe they would look cool on my 06 Goat*.
> Thanks Eric


You would think. However, I have been down this road. 
I have an 04 GTO and an 08 G8 GT. I wanted to use my stock 17s from the goat as winter rims on the G8, but, I was told it no workie. The bolt pattern is the same, but the offsets are different and the hub rings are different sizes. Also, the wheel studs are different lengths, even the lugs nuts are a different size! 
Kind of sucks, cause I have these wheels and thought it would be a great idea to use them.

mac


----------



## GOAT4PRES. (Aug 31, 2008)

Dont know about the bolt position but I have AZA 19's on my 04 GTO. Clearance is just a little tight. Only when I hit a bump at faster speeds do I hear a little scrapping of the tire against the wheel well. Ive checked the tires and theyre not wearing at all where theyre hitting the well so Im not too worried.


----------

